# Happy First Birthday Radar!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great day!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Radar!! I totally forgot that you and Beamer are litter mates :brick:

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Radar!! We miss hearing about you!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Thanks*

Hey All,

Thanks Very Much for Birthday Wish, I appreciate that. Radar is doing well and he's getting along just fine. He's spoiled as usual by My Wife which is typical but expected. He is pretty big as well. I would estimate about 13lbs if not a little bit heavier, little pig he is sometimes with the eating but that's OK.

Take Care

Derek


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

arty::juggle: Happy birthday, Radar!!!:juggle:arty:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

arty: Happy Birthday Radar arty:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Big Boy from Roxie and Brutus!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Radar! Here's a hav kiss from Milo.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Radar!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Radar!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Bday Radar!! Beamer sends butt sniffs and licks! 

Ryan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RADAR!!! HOPE YOU GET EXTRA LOVE AND ATTENTION TODAY!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Radar! arty:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Paws and licks from Sierra! 
Congratulations!! May it be a day full of belly rubs!!


----------

